# Station Wagons, don't laugh too much



## RandyMac

Yep, I want a big station wagon, one of the Galactica Class battle barges.
I have an '85 ford LTDII wagon now, it an ok car, but I want a V8 and more room. Last weeks trip to the PNW GTG convinced me, I hauled a trailer, I knew I was going to have to shift down and buzz to the top, but crap, 45MPH on I-5 doesn't cut it.
So, any opinions on year, make and models? I really don't give a rat's ass about mpg, I rarely drive more than 5K a year, I "commute" 6 blocks to work. I want some thing that is quiet, comfortable and with a mid to large V8. I loved my Crown Vics, I'm not all that brand locked, any heavy weight wagon would do, I don't want an SUV.

Thanks


----------



## dingeryote

The Dodge thing with the Hemi looks badass.

It's either that or an old 60's Poncho Grand Safari with a 455 and a posi unit.
My parents had one(The War Wagon). Easily roast the tires with a 28' Holiday Rambler on the hitch and two kids and a dog in the back.
They easily would outpull most of the new 1/2 ton yuppie trucks made today LOL!!

There is NO shame in driving a REAL station wagon.
Mini Vans are for the Oprah Generation.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bigbadbob

Caprice Estate wagon. great big GM boat, some came with some nice engines and tow packages!!! 454ci,,,you could own the I-5


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

*Deluxe Family Truckster!!*












.


----------



## dingeryote

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> *Deluxe Family Truckster!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




LOL!!!

Looks like a wood paneled MRAP!!!
I like it!

Fricken Mini-vans suck.
SUV's suck.
Hit anything bigger than a chicken and they fly apart, and none of 'em will pull a fat Broad out of a doughnut shop.

Toss a Hybrid diesel in a classic American Family War wagon that has a full frame and modern AWD, and watch Detroit come alive again.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Jumper

Being partial to 1960 Chryslers in general, I always thought the wagon model, a four door hardtop, was kinda cool. 413 V8 lotsa power. And that astra dome dash.


----------



## dingeryote

Jumper said:


> Being partial to 1960 Chryslers in general, I always thought the wagon model, a four door hardtop, was kinda cool. 413 V8 lotsa power. And that astra dome dash.



SWEET!!!!

The Fins are just too cool, even on a Station wagon.

Make mine in Aqua Marine Thank you!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Taxmantoo

1991-1996 Caprice/Roadmaster/Olds Cruiser. 

The 1994-1996 Chevy/Buick with the LT1 engine would be nice, the Olds are rare, only made 1991-1992. If I wanted to keep it forever, I'd probably try to get a 1992 Olds Custom Cruiser. That would be eligible for a collector car plate in 2017.

http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com/1991-to-1992-oldsmobile-custom-cruiser.htm

If the above are too new, it's gotta be a 455 Vista Cruiser with rear facing jump seat and the windows along the roof edge. (like the Foreman family had on That 70's Show)

If you actually put miles on the thing, I'd be steering you into a 1987-1995 Mercedes.


----------



## RandyMac

Thanks guys, this is what I was looking for, real world info.


----------



## Torin

taxmantoo said:


> 1991-1996 Caprice/Roadmaster/Olds Cruiser.
> 
> The 1994-1996 Chevy/Buick with the LT1 engine would be nice, the Olds are rare, only made 1991-1992. If I wanted to keep it forever, I'd probably try to get a 1992 Olds Custom Cruiser. That would be eligible for a collector car plate in 2017.
> 
> http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com/1991-to-1992-oldsmobile-custom-cruiser.htm
> 
> If the above are too new, it's gotta be a 455 Vista Cruiser with rear facing jump seat and the windows along the roof edge. (like the Foreman family had on That 70's Show)
> 
> If you actually put miles on the thing, I'd be steering you into a 1987-1995 Mercedes.



I had a '73 Custom Cruiser, a real beast. It had the hide-away rear window & rear gate. It had a 455 and loved gas.


----------



## bowtechmadman

I'd like to find me a late 80's MB with turbo diesel and AWD. Love my 85 300 TDI.


----------



## Taxmantoo

bowtechmadman said:


> I'd like to find me a late 80's MB with turbo diesel and AWD. Love my 85 300 TDI.



You do not want a 1986-1993 4-MATIC, no way, no how. (well, maybe if it had an updated transfer case installed in the last 10,000 miles, and you intend to sell it in the next 10,000 miles...)

1987 was the only year for the diesel engine in the S124 chassis in USA, I think they made about 2000 of them. You can pick up beaters for $2-3k these days, but the really nice ones command some $$$ (still less $$ than it takes to make a really nice car out of a beater though). 

It took me a while, but I managed to dig up some videos of Mauri Haapala's 500hp S124 diesel. 
Mauri was quite unhappy with the 14.69 run, his exhaust manifold studs kept coming loose that weekend. The 2nd run at 14.21 is the best I've seen for a diesel wagon with the original 2.65:1 diff gearing. 

http://w124performance.com/movies/Mercedes/SuperTurbos/Mauri_wagon_1.mpg
http://w124performance.com/movies/Mercedes/SuperTurbos/Mauri_wagon_2.mpg


----------



## Scooterbum

Neighbor had an old Vista when I was 13, He'd get too drunk to drive and have me run him to the beer store.350 4-barrel and it would fly.
Class ride.

http://www.classyauto.com/image_large.php?image_id=299151


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I wish I had a station wagon, but until I get one I guess I'm stuck with this old thing...


----------



## DANOAM

I would like to Impala SS ize a mid 90's caprice wagon.

Funny, when I was growing up and we had a wagon, I hated it, everyone else had a minivan and I wished we did too. Now I wouldn't be caught dead in a minivan, I think station wagons are cool. Funny how you get smarter as you get older.


----------



## RandyMac

I still want a big wagon, but I got this instead, no inside room, no V8, but a big cool factor. It's my daily driver.


----------



## WesternSaw

*RandyMac*

That's an awesome ride you have pictured there.Is that the one you went to Southern California to get?Could you tell me a little about it?
Back when I was a kid I'm talking about 40 years ago, my friends Dad was a faller, tough as nails and old school,anyway he used to take the back seat out of cars and use them to take him into the woods.He would carry saws and all his gear in there.Ever think of that as an option?Maybe not enough height as a station wagon.
Lawrence


----------



## Eccentric

*The answer is obvious...*

Dammit Randy.......................Getcha a Scout, Scout II (long WB version is called a Traveler), or a Travelall! I know you said "no SUV's"......................but those are more truck than SUV. Lotsa room. V8's, tough as hell. You *had* to know I'd post in this thread eventualy....and that I'd tell you to get a Binder. Just think............nobody will yell at you for wearing muddy corks in a Binder...


One of the coolest cars I ever owned (and wish I still had) was a 9 passenger '64 Ford Galaxie 500 station wagon. 300hp Thunderbird 390 V8. FMX auto. Tons of chrome. Factory dual exhaust. Fold the third row bench seat for a flat, steel-backed cargo area that you could play basketball in...


----------



## outdoorlivin247

I'd suggest an Olds Vista wagon...


----------



## Burvol

Nice ride Randy. And that Olds Vista wagon is sweet


----------



## banshee67

does this count


----------



## outdoorlivin247

My uncle has one of these in his garage...


----------



## WesternSaw

*outdoorlivin247*

That Old's is beauty!! I'm partial to GM products,but like different models of all auto manufacturing sector.The Dodge wagon is very stylish.International Scouts were great too.
Lawrence


----------



## RandyMac

I think Banshee is thinkin' like his avatar.

Pete,
I got the '65 Ranchero from my SIL for my 55th birthday, I flew up to Seattle and drove it home, 518 miles. It has a 200cid in-line six with auto trans, it does ok. Average MPG is 23.9, and it pulls 7% grades nicely, not a fireball on the flats, it seems to be happy around 60, I drive like a farmer so it's good.

'Centric,
Been there, done that Scout thing. That old one is still sitting in the same spot, still covered in the shed. That big ass snag is still there too, too bad the son is not around to conduct business. The 'Binder I want is a early '70s, medium cabover, with 5X2 and 392.

Stephen C
Too small, my '85 LTD II wagon is bigger than that. I like to travel in quiet comfort, I haul a trailer, hate lugging or whining to the top of hills. The Olds or that fab Dodge is about right.


----------



## Rookie1

Man Randy Im jealous of you and your rust free climate. That Ranchero would be a big rustbucket if it were in Ohio. Im sure you could squeeze a 302 under the hood if you wanted more power too.


----------



## RandyMac

Well, it came from a rustfree area. I live 6 blocks from an active shore, in winter, sea salt coats everything. I have lots to do in the way of rustproofing, it is already showing signs that action needs to be taken and soon.
A V8 would be nice, I'm a fan of horsepower. The 302 is the same block size as the 289 the Fords had, a swap is fairly easy.


----------



## Ljute

Sweet rides, good times!


----------



## a. palmer jr.

RandyMac said:


> Well, it came from a rustfree area. I live 6 blocks from an active shore, in winter, sea salt coats everything. I have lots to do in the way of rustproofing, it is already showing signs that action needs to be taken and soon.
> A V8 would be nice, I'm a fan of horsepower. The 302 is the same block size as the 289 the Fords had, a swap is fairly easy.



With just a few more mods a 351 will fit.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> 'Centric,
> Been there, done that Scout thing. That old one is still sitting in the same spot, still covered in the shed. That big ass snag is still there too, too bad the son is not around to conduct business. The 'Binder I want is a early '70s, medium cabover, with 5X2 and 392.



Too bad that old guy passed on before you could make that deal happen. Gotta be *some way* to rattle that son's cage over the Scout/Redwood snag thing. Some day we should enjoy a few cold PBR's and show up at his doorstep with some old gear drives. Make him a deal he can't refuse!

You'd enjoy the hell out of a V8 Travelall. They're a lot more comfortable than a Scout, especialy the 2WD versions with the independant front ends. From 1969-1975 both independant and I-Beam fronts were available in 1/2ton and 3/4ton 2WD Travelalls and pickups. I hear you on the desire for a C.O.E. International truck ( called a Cargostar after around 1969 or so). They are *super* cool. There's a roofing company in Petaluma that used to have about 1/2 dozen of them (and one or two of the mid-'60s Loadstar C.O.E.'s). All dump trucks. Now they're down to one or two Cargostars. I'm gonna grab one the next time they put one up for sale if at all possible. 

A landscaping supply outfit in Petaluma also has around 1/2 dozen bobtail Cargostar dumps, and they all appear to be powered by turbocharged Perkins diesels. They have a neat sound when they fire them up in the morning. Used to hear them when I was waiting for the bus to SF. 

A couple of years ago, I *just* missed out on a late-'60s Loadstar 1600 (non-cabover) with a 345 or 392 and a direct-fifth 5-speed with a 2-speed rear end. Could have got it for $500.:bang: They come up from time to time. A Cargostar like you described would be tits.



RandyMac said:


> Well, it came from a rustfree area. I live 6 blocks from an active shore, in winter, sea salt coats everything. I have lots to do in the way of rustproofing, it is already showing signs that action needs to be taken and soon.
> A V8 would be nice, I'm a fan of horsepower. The 302 is the same block size as the 289 the Fords had, a swap is fairly easy.



The 289 I had in my '66 Bronco moved it around quite easily, even when heavily loaded. It was just a stock 200hp/282ft-lbs 2-barrel C-code. Lots of gains to be had with a few parts changes. A stock '68-71 2V 302 had 200hp and 300ft-lbs. They cut the nuts off in '72. Took away about 50+ hp. Lower compression pistons, and a timing set that retarded the camshaft 4 degrees. All things that can be changed. Also, I have an A4OD overdrive auto sitting in the garage that you can have if you wanna swap in a Ford SB V8 and keep running an automatic. LMK before the next time I head up.........which will be for the next PNW GTG (or sooner hopefuly) so I can haul it up...



a. palmer jr. said:


> With just a few more mods a 351 will fit.



Yep. A 351W/5.8L would indeed work with a few minor changes. Big power...


----------



## wigglesworth

My buddy has one of these sitting in his back field. Same color and all. His is in really good shape, but the frame rails have some rot. The body is in good shape though, floorboards and all.


----------



## WesternSaw

*wigglesworth*

That's a real nice wagon that green baby!Very stylish fo sure.I think it's older than a 65,am I right?
Lawrence


----------



## wigglesworth

petesoldsaw said:


> That's a real nice wagon that green baby!Very stylish fo sure.I think it's older than a 65,am I right?
> Lawrence



Actually it's a 68' Bel Air Wagon. That green is very...well....wagonish.


----------



## RandyMac

We had a blue '67 Bel Aire wagon, 283 powerglide, the thing was a tank. The wagon I miss most was my Dad's '72 Ford LTD, it had every option including the 428 V8, all it needed was a tailgunner.


----------



## Eccentric

*Be Your Own Tailgunner...*



RandyMac said:


> We had a blue '67 Bel Aire wagon, 283 powerglide, the thing was a tank. The wagon I miss most was my Dad's '72 Ford LTD, it had every option including the 428 V8, all it needed was a tailgunner.



Didja know that most Travelalls have a power rear window? Just push the button, then you can turn around on your nice comfy bench seat and fire your Dragoon through the rear window. "I *told* you not to tailgate me you lace-panty wearin' XXXXXXXXXXXX"...:censored:


When I was in HS, one of my friends had access to his Dad's '71 Travelall (2WD 1010 1/2 Ton with the IFS front end and a 392 with a 727TF auto). We made good use of the electric rear window for 'mooning', and misc. other juvinile behavior that I'm not at liberty to discuss...


----------



## RandyMac

Hah ha, I recognize such behavior, LOL, oh yeah.

Travelalls, I haven't seen one on the road in some time. Besides the old Scout my Dad let me have, I drove several IHs, buses, trucks, 6 packs, they were strong and durable. Well, at least after whatever was going to rattle off, rattled off. What was with the window cranks, most of them ended up in the glove box, tossed in there after they came off the door, in your hand.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Hah ha, I recognize such behavior, LOL, oh yeah.
> 
> Travelalls, I haven't seen one on the road in some time. Besides the old Scout my Dad let me have, I drove several IHs, buses, trucks, 6 packs, they were strong and durable. Well, at least after whatever was going to rattle off, rattled off. What was with the window cranks, most of them ended up in the glove box, tossed in there after they came off the door, in your hand.



Those damn window cranks...

They're usualy held on a short, course-splined shaft by a set screw (or sometimes a small phillips screw that goes through the handle and threads into the window regulator shaft). Most of the time it's just the setscrew (or phillips screw) that vibrates loose (or completely out) Sometimes, the splined bore in the handle breaks out. More often, somebody gets pissed at the damn setscrew for backing out (yet again) and they crank the living heck out of it......stripping out the hole (whether in the handle or in the end of the regulator shaft). I've also seen the splined end of the window regulator shaft round off. I believe IHC sourced their window regulators and handles from GM...:censored:


Oh, and one of my parts Scout II's has a "honk if anything falls off" sticker on the tailgate...


----------



## RandyMac

Well, atleast we can make fun of the Dodges.
I had use of my Uncle's old Powerwagon, I think it was a 1962, it had the slant six, we called it the "Powergone". It had panels from other Dodges, in three colors, the tailgate was light blue, most of the truck was dark green, left front fender was yellow, driver's door was a faded red. My Dad got tired of welding the muffler back on and routed the whole works through the right front fender behind the wheel. LOL My Dad's fixes, classic. I met my first wife while flogging the old beater through that Rocky fellers forest, about ran her ass over. She had done something, that I found out soon enough, was just her way of doing things. Anyway, Lora saw something she wanted to take a picture of, pulled over and got out, completely forgeting to set the brake, take it out of gear or shutting it off. It continued off without her. I still have the picture in my mind of her standing in the middle of that narrow road, yellow sundress, big camera in her hands, staring at her Wagoneer as it idled several feet from the pavement, nose down in the ferns. LMAO. I careened around a Redwood to see that vision. I was on my way to Eureka with a buggered clutch drum off an old yarder, it needed a few pounds of welding done. I just barely missed her, she was completely unaware that she came very close to being a hood ornament. I dragged the Jeep back on the road, and spent ten minutes trying to get away from her, it wasn't happening. Christ All Mighty, the woman just wouldn't leave off it, all I could think about was getting back to clippin' the mirrors on tree trunks. Then the breeze shifted, a nose full of warm girl scent, nearly sheer fabric flowed about her, I couldn't think about anything else.
where was I? Oh yeah, making fun of Dodges.


----------



## WesternSaw

*RandyMac*

Great last post!Have you ever thought about a writing career
Lawrence


----------



## Rookie1

RandyMac said:


> Well, it came from a rustfree area. I live 6 blocks from an active shore, in winter, sea salt coats everything. I have lots to do in the way of rustproofing, it is already showing signs that action needs to be taken and soon.
> A V8 would be nice, I'm a fan of horsepower. The 302 is the same block size as the 289 the Fords had, a swap is fairly easy.



When I was a tiny tot Grandpa retired and moved to FLA. When he died my dad went down there to close up his estate. When he got home he said Grandpas old Ford had rotted from the top down. Took me years to figure out what he meant.


----------



## Jumper

outdoorlivin247 said:


> My uncle has one of these in his garage...



That is the same general body style as the 1960 Chrysler listed earlier, after they plucked the fins off off them 1962 models onwards. Looked better with the fins IMHO.


----------



## rarefish383

This is the only wagon I ever had, used it to pull my 57 Lyman boat, 455, turbo 400 posi with highway gears, Joe.


----------



## RandyMac

Annie bought this yesterday.






1968 Falcon with a 289. It is in Salem, OR, we will be driving it home Next Sunday.


----------



## Naked Arborist

Sweet dude!
We still own our 95' Road Master estate wagon. Hope it sees the road again next year. You don't see too many wagons running around these days with solar panels on the back  ! My 64 Impala wagon had them on the quarters.


----------



## Guido Salvage

I once had a '74 Buick Estate Wagon that a friend gave me. 455 under the hood and power everything, including the hideaway rear gate. Ended up putting it on a trailer and hauling it to the local junkyard on a Sunday and leaving it with the. Still have the title though.


----------



## deepsouth

And if you want to buy, not build, a wagon in Aus...... HSV E3 Clubsport R8 Tourer; E Series 3; Holden Special Vehicles

Not a bad start.....


Although my work road warrior is a 2.5L boxer turbo 4cyl Subaru Liberty wagon (Legacy in America) running about 195kw.....dead stock..... It chases the white lines alright - I do about 3000km a month in a small island state.....

My play toy is a 4wd wagon - Nissan Patrol GU (not sold in US) running a 4.5L straight 6 petrol engine (I was too cheap to get the 4.2 Turbo Diesel).....


----------



## z50guru

Cant believe i stumbled on a "wagon" thread here :msp_w00t: Check mine out!
4WD 360 4v 727 tranny through dual flowmasters. The Eagle "they" should've built


----------

